# I need a Foster Home for my Cat and Kitten



## HoneyP (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi,
I'm moving to Leeds in February but I am unable to take my pets with me to the temporary accommodation and I would very much like some temporary foster care for approximately 6 months, in the Leeds area. 

Food and litter to be provided during fostering time. They are very happy and healthy pets; much loved.

I hope someone will be able to help ... Look forward to hearing from you soon!

Many thanks.


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Also ask on Streetlife...put in the postcode of the area you will be staying in Leeds.
www.streetlife.com


----------



## HoneyP (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks Lisa  I'll give it a try


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

May be worth speaking to catteries who might be willing to do a six month booking at reduced rates?


----------



## HoneyP (Jan 8, 2016)

Cheers Lurcherlad, another good suggestion. I check out and see where I go from there.


----------

